# Devil's Lake Restaurants



## FeetDown (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a nice restaurant in Devil's Lake? I was recently in the area and wanted to buy a very gracious landowner a gift card/certificate for allowing us to hunt on his property because he flat out would not accept any cash, gifts, etc for letting us hunt there. Thanks!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

The nicer ones would be The Ranch or Felix's. The Ranch is a steakhouse and is south of the Wallys supermarket. Felix's is right next to Mcdonalds. Looks like you found a good landowner and this sounds like a good gesture.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I will second the Ranch. I was working up there for a few months and ate there couple times a week. Great service and very good food.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The Ranch and the Cove are the best.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Ranch.....some very good BBQ.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Hands down the Cove with the Ranch a close second.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like you got some good answers. Nice gesture to the landowner!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

The View at the Casino has as good a Menu as any.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Service at the veiw has been sub par every time I have been there, but the food is not bad. Just have to watch out for the "do you want the soup or salad with your meal". Then you find out they charged you $5+ for your salad because it wasn't included in the meal. This is the only place I have ever eaten(and I have eaten in hundreds of places in the USA and 5 other countries) that will scam you like that!


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

The Ranch


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I like the atmosphere at The Ranch...and of course the food! They actually have a good variety of selections/specials. The beef wellington special is my favorite.


----------



## FeetDown (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the input everyone! Went with the majority and picked The Ranch!! Purchased the gift cards right over the phone and man, that was super easy! Thanks again!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very nice gesture. I wish all those who use our lands would be as considerate of the owners.


----------

